
Tree planting: Where can I do it and which type is best? - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-49164316
======
jerkstate
I did a rough spreadsheet some time back based on this 1998 EPA carbon
sequestration worksheet [1] and found that an average person from a high
carbon output country needs about 600-1000 trees to offset their carbon
output.

There are about 3 trillion trees for a population of 7 billion people for an
average of 428 trees per person, so that means you have to make up the delta
of about 172 to 572 trees over the course of your lifetime to erase your
carbon footprint (of course, young trees don't sequester as much carbon, so
your footprint will still be positive for much of your lifetime - but as the
trees get older, they sequester at a higher rate per year, which eventually
gives you a negative footprint). This projection was based on the CO2
sequestration per year and the average survival rate documented in [1].

[1] [https://www3.epa.gov/climatechange/Downloads/method-
calculat...](https://www3.epa.gov/climatechange/Downloads/method-calculating-
carbon-sequestration-trees-urban-and-suburban-settings.pdf)

~~~
pmontra
There is one thing that I don't understand. I plant 1000 trees, I sequester
the CO2 I create by driving, heating my home and all the activities done by
third parties to keep me alive (food, hospitals, etc). But that CO2 is still
under the sky and most of it will be released when the trees die. It's not
like we're pumping it back into oil fields or coal mines and never see it
again. So this 1T trees initiative is a stop gap measure to buy us some time
but it won't solve the problem. But it's better than doing nothing.

~~~
hahajk
Don’t plants convert CO2 into O2 and sugar, meaning the CO2 no longer exists?
When the tree dies what mechanism causes CO2 to be released?

~~~
repiret
Decomposition. Organisms that feed on the dead tree consume the sugars and O2
and make CO2.

------
hangonhn
Slightly tangentially related, for those of us who are into gardening and
coding, there is a plant monitor made by Xiaomi called Xiaomi Flower Care that
will monitor moisture, light, temperature, and soil fertility. It works over
Bluetooth and can be purchased on Amazon for as low as $8 per probe but the
vendors will often charge around $25. You see a lot of rebranded ones but
they're all the same from Xiaomi. It works with their iOS (and presumably
Android) app. Someone has released a SDK for it:

[https://github.com/vrachieru/xiaomi-flower-care-
api](https://github.com/vrachieru/xiaomi-flower-care-api)

My plan is to use that and build a Raspberry Pi to monitor my plants. And
later on maybe control the watering system.

Anyways, it's a nice cheap plant monitoring option. It was really helpful when
I was trying to figure out why my plants were turning yellow. People were
mostly telling me that I was either over watering or under watering, etc. Then
the probes all told me that my soil has no fertility left so I just added some
organic 5-5-5 fertilizers and my plants are doing great again. The nerd in me
love checking the data every day but would ideal build a Raspi server to sync
and display some graphs some day (using a Prometheus endpoint perhaps?)

If anyone has good advice on how to control a set of water valves using
Raspberry Pi, please let me know! I know about GPIO but I would like to have a
bus of some sort so I can add more valves in the future if needed. Maybe a USB
solenoid?

~~~
pardavis
Woah. This is awesome! I travel for work and keeping my plants happy has been
vicious trial and error with passive auto watering stakes. I've been looking
for a convenient sensor package so I don't have to muck around with wires.
Jackpot!

There are many raspberry pi projects on reddit for the "microgrowery"
community... I recommend having a search. I plan to set up an indoor tomato
and herb garden using these methods.

For solenoids, I advise some methods like [1] so that you can connect a cheap
and daisy-chainable relay board like [2] via SPI. Then you can control
anything.

If you don't want to get down into the 5v to 3.3v mumbo jumbo, it may be
easiest to connect an arduino or clone via USB to the raspberry pi. There are
bazillions of documented ways to drive relays with an arduino.

[1]:
[https://www.tansi.org/rp/interfacing5v.html](https://www.tansi.org/rp/interfacing5v.html)

[2]: [https://www.ebay.com/itm/SPI-breakout-board-with-6-relays-
fo...](https://www.ebay.com/itm/SPI-breakout-board-with-6-relays-for-AVR-
arduino-PIC-Raspberry-Pi-/160927333012)

------
londontrees
In Lewisham there is a group of volunteers doing excellent work planting
street trees (Street Trees for Living -
[https://brockleystreettrees.blogspot.com/p/welcome2.html](https://brockleystreettrees.blogspot.com/p/welcome2.html))

They work with the council and have organised the planting & maintenance of
over 600 trees since 2012 (including the lovely Himalayan Birch outside my
house which I sponsored last year).

I have also helped out here and there and created a 'tree map' a few years ago
which has information on all the publicly owned trees in the Borough -
[http://maps.catfordstreettrees.org.uk/](http://maps.catfordstreettrees.org.uk/)
( _I actually happen to currently be in the process of updating the map with
new data_ )

------
dobleboble
You can sign up for a service that will plant trees on your behalf. Do your
own research, but these ones seemed pretty good and plant 1 tree per $1.
[https://onetreeplanted.org/](https://onetreeplanted.org/)
[https://trees.org/](https://trees.org/)

~~~
captainmojo
I've been liking Eden Reforestation
([https://edenprojects.org/](https://edenprojects.org/)), which employs local
populations to plant trees in deforested areas. Ecosia is listed on their
Partner page, so I'd assumed that's how it works under the hood.

I'm interested in hearing about other projects, too.

------
dleslie
Given the amount of provisos, conditions, and regulators required to approve
of planting, it sounds to me like it is better to beg forgiveness than ask
permission.

~~~
cschneid
The rules presented in the article were just: "Don't mess anything up, and do
it with permission by the land owner. If you plan to plant a ton, ask pros if
that'll mess anything up."

~~~
dleslie
The rules require archeological, environmental, and civic planning
assessments; as well as permission from the land owner.

~~~
notatoad
did you read a different article?

"In England, you would not need planning permission to plant less than two
hectares (20,000 sq metres) in a low risk area, it said."

~~~
dleslie
Of course I did.

How do you expect one determines an area to be low-risk? To do so requires
assessment from all stakeholders who could deem it not to be low-risk.

~~~
stordoff
If I understand it correctly, you can just look it up.

Woodland Trust:

> In England, planning permission isn’t needed if your project is under 2ha
> and in a low risk area. Check your area using the Forestry Commission land
> information search.

[https://www.woodlandtrust.org.uk/plant-
trees/advice/where/](https://www.woodlandtrust.org.uk/plant-
trees/advice/where/)

Map browser:
[https://www.forestergis.com/Apps/MapBrowser/](https://www.forestergis.com/Apps/MapBrowser/)
(via [https://www.gov.uk/guidance/use-the-land-information-
search](https://www.gov.uk/guidance/use-the-land-information-search))

Then enable the Forestry Commission > Targeting and Scoring > Low Risk Areas
for Woodland Creation layer.

At the very least, if your plan is to just beg forgiveness, it would give you
a better argument that you thought it was acceptable and at least tried to
comply.

------
tareqak
N.B. Crazy idea follows:

I wonder if there would be a away for the government to allow people to
purchase land at a reduced cost and tax-free (sales and property taxes) for
the sole purpose of planting trees. Land purchased this way would be legally
protected against the government's power of eminent domain/expropriation [0].
Sale of the said land would be restricted in the same way. If someone did want
to develop the land, they would be allowed to do so only if they paid the
difference that would have been accumulated over the years in taxes compounded
with interest. The whole thing would sort of be like a U.S. 401k or Canadian
RRSP, but for the environment.

It would sort of like what this Brazilian politician asked for here except the
ownership of the land would be transferred, so it wouldn't be a sort of one-
sided, long-term extortion [1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminent_domain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminent_domain)

[1] [https://www.npr.org/2015/11/10/455432704/rich-nations-
should...](https://www.npr.org/2015/11/10/455432704/rich-nations-should-pay-
to-preserve-amazon-rainforest-brazilian-politician-says)

~~~
avierax
What would be the advantage of making the land private compared to planting
trees in public land?

~~~
tareqak
It’s so that a future government can’t sell that land to someone else to cut
down the trees and develop it. That can still happen with private ownership,
which is why I had the idea of giving concessions that would have to be paid
back to deter it.

------
crispsquirrel
I really want to start planting trees because this planet needs more trees,
it's not a joke or some hippy movement, the consequences are real. I just feel
like doing so in the UK is a bureaucratic nightmare. Plus buying trees to
plant isn't cheap.

I might just start saving up for land and planting trees there if I can.

~~~
ptah
a lot of plants can be propagated from twigs, you don't need to buy more

~~~
lostlogin
I’ve found that rooting hormone vastly increases the number that do well. I’ve
also been told but have not tried, that you can make a DIY rooting hormone by
soaking green willow twigs in water than adding your cuttings.

~~~
ptah
yes, that is what is recommended for grafting too

------
arethuza
There is also Trees for Life in Scotland:

[https://treesforlife.org.uk/](https://treesforlife.org.uk/)

You can volunteer for week long tree planting & conservation trips:

[https://treesforlife.org.uk/volunteer/conservation-
weeks/](https://treesforlife.org.uk/volunteer/conservation-weeks/)

------
algaeontoast
I've started doing this as a hobby wherever I live after spending some time in
the Bay Area and becoming obsessed with how cool huge redwoods are.

Growing saplings is slow and sometimes difficult, but one of the coolest
things I've ever done was taking saplings I grew and then heading out into a
reserve with scientists to plant them.

I feel like a huge understated challenge to these efforts is finding land
that's protected / optimal for planting that will knowingly not be plowed or
cleared within 60 years. Otherwise, it doesn't really matter how many trees
you plant if they're all uprooted or killed before they even reach 6' in
height...

------
hinkley
There are a lot of people in this thread conflating 'mature' with 'in
decline'.

Remember that there are many, many species of tree with a natural lifespan in
their preferred environment that can be measured in hundreds of years. That's
a huge time period between full-sized and 'slowly falling apart'.

A tree in decline may have heart rot. Every year its losing wood while making
new. It's a fight against gravity and the elements. When the losses outpace
the gains the tree loses integrity, major limbs start falling off, and
eventually the trunk fails. If you told me this tree is carbon neutral, I'd
have to take your word for it. But for the previous thirty years? That tree
was socking away tons - literally - of carbon.

There are "mature trees" in the world today that will outlive the children
sitting beneath them.

------
rebuilder
My wife and I have a property with a good bit of forest. It's mostly fir trees
and birch. Every now and then I wonder if there's some way to increase the co2
uptake of the forest, but the question appears surprisingly complicated, and
so far my conclusion has been to just leave it be.

Has anyone looked into this?

~~~
dx87
There was an article posted recently that said the best way to increase the
co2 uptake is by cutting down the fully grown trees and planting new trees.
Full grown trees don't absord as much co2 as a tree that is still growing, and
the needles that some trees drop make the ground acidic, preventing new trees
from growing. The problem is that you have to find something to do with all
the wood so the captured co2 doesn't get released from the harvested trees.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I had a stupid thought yesterday that I need to run numbers on, but I wonder
if following would be possible:

Allocate some large area of ground for planting fast-growing trees. Dig a
large and deep hole in the middle; something like 20 meters in diameter x 500
meters in depth. Let the trees grow; when they're mature, cut them down, throw
into the hole, and throw a bunch of dirt (from the mound you made by digging
the hole) behind them. Plant new trees, rinse and repeat until the hole is
full, then dig another one somewhere near. Would that even make sense as a
carbon sequestration facility?

~~~
Jolter
No, because the buried wood would decompose. Decomposing wood releases its
stored carbon as carbon dioxide, which will slowly evaporate through the
covering dirt.

One scheme that actually would work is to convert the wood to coal, then
burying it. That could be done without adding any energy by using old-
fashioned methods for charcoal burning.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charcoal_burner](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charcoal_burner)

Because charcoal is chemically inert, the buried charcoal should stay put for
up to a few hundred years,rather than a couple of decades for the decomposing
wood.

~~~
ars
> No, because the buried wood would decompose.

Only if there is water. Bury it deep enough, or protect it from water (i.e.
like a landfill).

~~~
quixoticelixer-
Oxygen is much more important than water for decomposition.

------
tunesmith
I don't see how 1.5 billion trees is enough to offset the UK's carbon emission
rate. If you go by a tree sequestering a ton of carbon over a 40 year
lifetime, and the UK emitting 368 megatons per year... you're sequestering on
average 37.5 million tons per year (less when they're young, more when they're
old), which is only one tenth of what the UK emits in one year.

Plant 15 billion trees and then you're carbon neutral, on average, for the 40
years, and carbon negative if they live longer. But isn't that like planting
trees on half of the land of the UK?

~~~
gnode
The slow initial growth of trees makes me wonder whether we'd be better
planting fast growing crops like bamboo and hemp which can be processed into
long term materials like fibreboard and bioplastic or added to concrete.

~~~
JudgeWapner
and seaweed near areas with ocean access. I wonder if you could have
wastewater treatment plants that feed seaweed (in a large enclosure with
seawater access, done responsibly), then harvest the seaweed, dry it, and send
the carbon straight to mines for sequestration.

More simply, perhaps farmers could be encouraged to sink waste carbon in the
same way. Corn farmers could be encouraged to send the husks to sequestration
instead of burning (I know they use the ashes as compost, so there are
downsides). Or hemp, as you said, strip the leaves from the stems and send one
or the other to a carbon sink.

~~~
gnode
Rather than immediately sequestering the carbon, it seems to me that it would
make economic sense to use fibrous plant materials in products.

By taxing competing non ecologically friendly alternatives like fossil oil-
based plastics, and sending carbon-containing products to landfill, a greater
financial incentive is created for growers, and carbon is sequestered from the
atmosphere rapidly and long-term.

~~~
DanBC
Is the carbon sequestered when the paper bags are sent to landfil, or do the
bags rot releasing a mix of co2 and methane, making this a negative result
because of the extra warming effects of methane?

~~~
gnode
Properly managed landfill is given a cover to prevent gas release, and gas
harvested via wells.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landfill_gas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landfill_gas)

Anaerobic decay of carboniferous matter produces much less carbon loss as gas
than aerobic decay. Captured methane is destructively utilised, reducing its
greenhouse gas concerns. Processing fibre crops into particular bioplastics
can also reduce potential for gaseous decay.

This seems favourable when compared to trees which produce large quantities of
openly decaying matter (e.g. fallen leaves) throughout their lives, and unless
lumbered, will almost entirely decay when they die.

------
carapace
Also we should stop cutting down the existing forests. Brazil and Canada have
both been in the news recently for clear cutting their rainforests (yes, CA
has inland rainforest!)

~~~
quixoticelixer-
Canada almost always replaces their forests.

Brazil is different they are being cleared for agriculture but it is hard to
tell them they can't clear forest to become rich when most of the rich world
did that before them.

~~~
__turbobrew__
Canada replaces 500 year old rainforests with saprolings. We do a decend job
rotating tree farms, but there isn't any way get back our ancient trees
(besides waiting a few hundred years).

~~~
quixoticelixer-
Saplings are better at sequestering carbon than old trees are.

------
rohittidke
Could we plant trees in parking lots? A law must be made. In the US especially
West Coast (Seattle) for example and also in Germany a lot of flat space has
been taken by parking lots. Its actually crazy seeing these huge parking lots.
Could we plant verticle wines and change the geometry (introducing gradients
to add area for a tree - simple pythogoras concept) to add space for at least
a tree per car slot or maybe at times even more.

~~~
jws
Many places in the US having zoning codes requiring trees or other plantings
in parking lots of certain sizes. Success is mixed. Where I live a big box
store will typically be built with a bunch of small trees planted which don't
have adequate area for water to reach their roots. They will die in a few
years and maybe be replaced by more tiny trees which die. So, that zoning
might want to be revisited.

Writing laws to ensure outcomes with trees is hard. Our old suburban
community, generally covered in mature trees, made rules that if a developer
is going to tear down a house and build a new one the trees must all be
inventoried, only a minimal number are allowed to be removed, the rest get
fences around their drip lines for the duration of construction to protect
their roots and at the end they are checked to make sure they weren't injured.
Significant fines are involved for accidentally taking a tree… So now before a
homeowner sells their property to a developer they "do a little landscaping"
i.e. cut down all the trees except maybe some small ones on the lot lines.
Problem solved!

~~~
rohittidke
Yup but its like a cat mouse game. There never will be no crime so the in the
government laws must keep evolving, just as the thieves get more innovative.
But the laws are needed. In Germany at least now they are taking climate
change seriously. Munich has invested a lot in public Transport and by 2030 it
would really at a good level. The parking lots Story I will make a Blog soon
with preise carbon calculations so that its advantage us both for the Business
and the climate.

------
yo1
Many of my 4 year old Spanish Cedar trees (cedros) are already 20cm (8")
diameter at chest height and ~15m tall. Planting hardwood trees in the tropics
is one of the best long term investments you can make, especially if you plan
to have furniture etc made with the wood. Some types of trees are ready to
harvest in 5 years, others in 10, others in 20, others in 40+ (for your kids)

I've planted about 30 hectares so far, will do another 15ha this year. To keep
maintenance costs down, you can plant them in contour rows along with closely
spaced leguminous trees like inga edulus to shade out the weeds below.

Selecting trees that are hardy against insects when they are young is a good
way to go (cedros and mahogany are not, need spraying..) I'm not a fan of
teak, eucalyptus or pine being planted in the Amazon, I think fast growing
native species are best.

If you do the math, the numbers are really good. And it's good for the
animals. And climate.

------
Merrill
Where? Not where it will grow up into utility lines, or where it will fall
into utilities or onto a structure.

What type? Small and strong species that will not uproot, snap off or shed
branches in a windstorm, and will tolerate heavy loads of ice and/or snow,
depending on your climate.

~~~
JudgeWapner
trees don't need to be in perfect shape to sequester carbon. breaking off
branches is part of nature's process. and they can be trimmed to avoid
powerlines since you have plenty of warning. I think the biggest concern is
for those who live in deserts where water is scarce.

------
gnode
If the aim is to sequester carbon, then planting trees seems to be only half
the solution. We also need to prevent the captured carbon reentering the
atmosphere by combustion or decay. It seems to me that it would be beneficial
to landfill as much wood as possible to capture the carbon underground and
limit aerobic decay, and rather than recycling wood products, sustainably
harvest as much new wood as possible. In this case, the best place to plant a
tree would be where it could be most economically lumbered, and the best kind
of tree would be that most useful for industry.

------
adrian_mrd
A lot of farm land seems ripe for planting trees. Does anyone know of any
organisations who work with farmers in the USA, Europe, Oceania, Asia, Africa
or the Americas to help reforest farmland?

------
feedbeef
Trees can be planted a lot easier than you probably think (e.g. cuttings from
existing trees). Trees grow best in established forests or areas with shrubby
growth, as this indicates the soil is generally more fungal than bacterial,
which trees prefer.

Check out the efforts of Akiva Silver and Geoff Lawton on YouTube. Also:

[http://www.woodlanders.com/episodes](http://www.woodlanders.com/episodes)

------
elliotcoad
If you want to plant lots of trees cheaply, and watch your forest come to life
we created a platform for exactly that. We don't take a cut of your money to
pay ourselves either. We just want to let people achieve amazing things and
grow billions of new trees. It's Offset Earth -
[https://offset.earth/](https://offset.earth/)

------
cabaalis
"You should not plant trees on ... grassland that has never been ploughed..."

Can anyone shed some light on the reason behind not planting in open
grassland?

~~~
tastyfreeze
The only problem I have with that is that many areas that are grassland in the
UK now may have been heavily forested and were denuded of trees prior to or
during Roman colonization.

I found this video on Caledonian reforestation interesting:
[https://youtu.be/UDtsExXe93Q](https://youtu.be/UDtsExXe93Q)

------
ulisesrmzroche
How about like, urban farming? If I was to grow my own tomatoes and peppers
and onions, like, to make a badass salsa, is that helping sequester carbon or
no?

I admit my front lawn is like...embarrasing. It's nothing but grass and one
single tree. If I was to really go nuts on it, would that help?

It wouldn't be such a bad future if everyone's lawns were required by law to
have a few trees.

------
lucb1e
I recently looked into this as well. What I'm worried about (as opposed to a
more expensive method like Climeworks offers) is what prevents people from
ripping out those trees next year? The planting companies never seem to be the
owner of the ground. They don't even guarantee a single year.

Does anyone know how they handle this risk?

------
aacook
Pick natives and don't ask for permission!
([https://www.reddit.com/r/gardening/comments/bwuxsf/guerrilla...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gardening/comments/bwuxsf/guerrilla_planted_our_potted_christmas_tree_in))

------
gooseus
I've been wondering about various carbon sequestration methods myself and am
glad to see these topics on HN since it is an opportunity to harvest relevant
knowledge from the community.

Apologies for tangential topic, but give me a sec and it'll try to tie it back
to some other discussions happening here - has anyone here heard of "Cryo
Carbon Capture"?

[https://sesinnovation.com/faq.html](https://sesinnovation.com/faq.html)

This seems to involve feeding the exhaust of a power plant into a process
which cools the exhaust to the point where CO2 dry ice (and other pollutants)
desublimates out of the exhaust and is then extracted for various
industrial/commercial applications.

I am curious about this model if it feasible then couldn't this also be used
on the exhaust stream of a heater for pyrolysis of fast growing trees,
grasses, etc. creating biofuel and biochar?

You can use biofuels to heat the pyrolysis and biochar to sequester carbon in
the soil, while also improving it to grow more biomass for sequestration. The
cryo-capture handles your CO2 waste streams and further captures carbon in a
cold sink (also useful for refrigeration and can _maybe_ act as a "battery"
when combined with a Stirling engine?) which also produces CO2 which can be
used to enrich biomass grown in greenhouses and has plenty of other commercial
uses.

If you add solar and other sustainable power inputs to the cryo-capture
process then what you have is basically a farm which creates useful carbon-
based products from the atmosphere using plants and basic chemistry... and
here is where I hope someone with more knowledge will point out why this isn't
already a thing, likely due to some serious inefficiency I'm overlooking.

~~~
Skunkleton
> This seems to involve feeding the exhaust of a power plant into a process
> which cools the exhaust to the point where CO2 dry ice (and other
> pollutants) desublimates out of the exhaust and is then extracted for
> various industrial/commercial applications.

Based on what you said, the dry ice would sublimate and just re-release the
carbon into the atmosphere. Or did you have a different place for this carbon
to go? If so, how are you planning to keep the dry ice cool, and how are you
planning on producing it in the first place?

~~~
gooseus
The dry ice itself would be stored in well-insulated containers, and cold
generated from these containers would be useful for refrigeration with the CO2
that does sublimate out as the containers heat up being feed-stock to enrich
greenhouses, with the rest would being recycled into the pyrolysis exhaust,
and thus back into the dry ice production.

One of the things I'm curious about is the efficiency of the dry ice
production at various CO2 levels and the physical quantities of material that
would be expected from such these kinds of processes.

The general idea is that you would be creating a system for
accumulating/concentrating carbon as CO2 solid/gas, as well as in biomass, and
at the same time creating two large energy differentials that could also be
put to work. The major input to this system (assuming the numbers can work)
would be photosynthetics and photovoltaics.

~~~
Skunkleton
AFAIU most of our industrial CO2 (for dry ice, soft drinks, etc) comes from
refining natural gas exhaust. From there, if you want to make a dry ice block,
you have to take it through a very energy cooling process (similar to how air
conditioning works) to create a liquid, and then through a second compression
and cooling process to turn it into a solid. It is likely that the process of
turning a given volume of CO2 into a solid would produce more emissions than
it sequestered. You cannot assume that green energy will be used for this
sequestration because if green energy were available at this scale, you
wouldn't have the CO2 on your hands in the first place.

On the demand side we already collect as much CO2 as we need from e.g. natural
gas power plants. We don't have a use for any more. It will just sublimate and
be re-released into the atmosphere, or into some containing vessel.

------
23throwaway23
Funny, how come this topic isn't flagged, but one revealing new information
(updates from interim IPCC models) has been flagged:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20574620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20574620)

As for tree planting - absolutely necessary, but without a political solution,
it won't do much but buy a bit of time. And that is ONLY true if we stop
ongoing, accelerating deforestation.

A political solution would likely be better than individuals trying to plant a
few trees.

------
arkades
I see repeated comments suggesting seaweed is superior to trees. Any guides on
how to safely plant seaweed without disrupting the local biome?

------
hashgowda
Akira Miyawaki - proposed a methodology to grow forest faster and stronger. No
maintenance required after 3years.

------
hoseja
I don't understand this feel-good obsession with planting trees. They plant
themselves! Just stop cutting grass and they will come and if they won't,
planting them would probably not help anyway!

------
luxuryballs
fruit trees are great because you can eat the fruit

------
exabrial
Please: native species to the location.

